# The Dream Team



## Mark Chance (Oct 14, 2007)

Freedom City has faced her share of peril before, but never like this.

Over the past several days, some mysterious force or foe has systematically defeated Freedom City's most noteworthy protectors. Captain Thunder was last seen in the grips of some sort of delirium, flying out of control into buildings and wreaking havoc with his thunderbolts before vanishing in a window-shattering blast of noise.

Daedelus and Dr. Metropolis met an unwelcome fate at the same time when Freedom Hall imploded. Rescue workers and heroes uncovered Daedelus's armor in the wreckage. They also found what appears to be Dr. Metropolis, but transformed into immobile, unliving stone.

Johnny Rocket's superspeed became uncontrollable. The speedster reportedly circled the globe more than a dozen times, causing huge waves, tearing up forests, and damaging millions of dollars worth of property before he apparently disintegrated.

And the casualties just kept on mounting. Lady Liberty: surrounded by her own force fields which then contracted down to a point, taking her with them. The Raven: simply vanished while swinging between buildings. Siren: drained of all moisture until nothing remained but an almost unrecognizable husk. The Atom Family: missing in action after allegedly traveling to Universe Q to help the peaceful aliens there against a deadly plague.

Even "second string" heroes such as Bowman, Megastar, and Nereid have met a variety of bizarre and seemingly fatal tragedies. Given that the mysterious sorcerer Eldrich's status is unknown, Freedom City's citizens fear that only one of their many established heroes is known to be still active.

Foreshadow recently contacted a handful of nearly unknown heroes, using his uncanny precognitive powers to track these heroes down. He has made an impassioned appeal, cryptically referring to recurring dreams in which these new heroes have formed a team of sorts to battle the ineffable evil that has defeated nearly all of Freedom City's defenders.

"We must all meet this Thursday," Foreshadow said, "at the base of Sentry Statue at 11:00 p.m. Something huge is going to happen, and we're the only ones who can do what needs to be done!"

The time of the meeting is now. The imposing colossus of the Sentry stands mute guard over Freedom City. At the appointed time, the heroes contacted by Foreshadow arrive. The Precognitive Paragon himself is already on site. As he steps from shadow to electric light, no one could help but notice his haggard appearance or the erratic electric glow of his eyes.

"There wasn't much time," Foreshadow says, his voice cracked with fatigue but growing more urgent with every word. "You arrived at the Highpoint Lighthouse. Nothing looked amiss, but something terrible happened. You should've noticed his flesh! The way his flesh wriiiIII--!"

Foreshadow's last word transforms into a scream of pain. The glow from his eyes flares, bathing the portico between the Sentry's feet with harsh light. The halogen bulbs of the outdoor lighting pop and go dark. In the next instant, so too do Foreshadow's eyes.

(OOC: Actions?)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2007)

(...so his eyes -exploded-? Just making sure I'm reading that right. )

Genesis, sporting her 'light duty suit' as she called it...a sleek, form fitting kevlar bodysuit with composite armor plates over the torso, legs and arms, plus a helmet...immediately went to Foreshadow's side and knelt down to take his pulse. There was a swishing noise of displacing air, and a haze of light in her free hand as she cobbled together a cellphone from ambient vacuum energies.

She quickled dialed 911 and held the phone up to her head...temporarily letting her helmet dissolve into the quantum foam; replacing it with a more phone-friendly mask instead.

"I need an ambulance at the statue of Sentry, ASAP," Gen says the moment the phone picks up. "Foreshadow's down and needs immediate medical attention!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Genesis, sporting her 'light duty suit' as she called it...a sleek, form fitting kevlar bodysuit with composite armor plates over the torso, legs and arms, plus a helmet...immediately went to Foreshadow's side and knelt down to take his pulse.




The lack of a pulse and the twin ruins of Foreshadow's eyes add palpable urgency to Genesis's words:



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I need an ambulance at the statue of Sentry, ASAP," Gen says the moment the phone picks up. "Foreshadow's down and needs immediate medical attention!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2007)

"Crap..."

She looks up at the others present.

"Do any of you know CPR or first aid? His heart's stopped!"

If no one else steps forward, she'll attempt first aid herself, as best she can.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2007)

*Fusion*

_“No...”_ *Fusion* answers weakly, still shocked from what just happened to Foreshadow.

The young woman is dressed in a short, black leather skirt decorated with ultrathin and flexible red metal plates with twin silver stripes along the sides, knee-high boots with similar plating and a sporty halter top made of some light beige cloth.

_“...but I can get him to the hospital a lot faster than any ambulance could!”_ she adds with some newfound determination.

As she speaks, her body begins a transformation and within seconds, machinery scrambles around her and turns into a sleek sports car, matching her outfit, a red body with silver stripes, with her inside on the driver's seat.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2007)

Torque, obviously much younger than the other assembled heroes, takes a few steps back.  "I'm sorry, what is all this?  I just got here!  I wasn't expecting... this!"  

Torque looks down at the fallen Foreshadow, then to Fusion.  "You're... taking him to the hospital?  Maybe I can help speed things along."

"Something about the lighthouse..." Torque continues.  "Did any of you catch that?"

Fusion transforms to Torque's surprise.  He takes a few steps back.  "Woah!  I guess _that's_ how you'll get him to the hospital real quick.  Maybe we should all hop on... in?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2007)

*Fusion*

Fiona lowers the side window, giving Torque a look inside the sports car, which is only a two-seater.

_“Sorry, I'm afraid there isn't enough room for everyone...”_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

"Not a problem," Genesis assured Torque and...the lady-car. "I brought my own wheels."

She snapped her fingers, and in the parking space beside Fiona appeared a sleek racing motorcycle...gunmetal grey with charcoal trim and what looked like expensive carbon-composite frame elements. Her helmet reappeared too, in matching colors.

Another pause, and a siren light appears, just poking up from the dashboard.

"I'll ride ahead and keep traffic clear."

With that she hops aboard the cycle and starts it up, ready to go!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 16, 2007)

Kelly late from trying on her new spandex costume swung into the scene at the last minute.  Watching Foreshadows breakdown she is momentarly stunned before thinking over his words.  "You guys go, you can get him there faster than a group of us can.    He said something about the lighthouse.    I think maybe we should check it out....    Um you," pointing to Torque "I didn't catch your name, I'm K-uh.. Tendril, Yeah, Tendril.   Wanna check out the lighthouse?"


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Fiona lowers the side window, giving Torque a look inside the sports car, which is only a two-seater.
> 
> _“Sorry, I'm afraid there isn't enough room for everyone...”_




"That's OK," Torque says, leaping atop the car.  "I'll hop on top."

[sblock=ooc]Torue should be able to use either Sure Footed or Wall Walking from his Super Movement power to stick to the roof of the car.

Torque has one more trick up his sleeve if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fusion*

_“We should meet up somewhere and then go to the lighthouse together. It might be dangerous, from what he said,”_ Fiona cautions.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We should meet up somewhere and then go to the lighthouse together. It might be dangerous, from what he said,”_ Fiona cautions.




Any other conversation about the lighthouse takes place en route to the nearest emergency room. Genesis amends the 9-11 call. With Torque clinging to the top of Fusion's racing car, Genesis on her motorcycle with Tendril riding double if necessary, the group races through the late evening streets. Few people are out, and traffic is minimal.

By the time the heroes arrive at the emergency room, Foreshadow is looking noticeably pale. His lips are blue. Emergency room personnel meet the heroes on the way in. The attending physician calmly issues various instructions. A police officer interviews the heroes, getting the story of what happened.

"Damn," Officer Stiles whispers. Then, to the heroes: "You four might be the only capes left in Freedom City. You be careful out there."

After the officer moves on to attend to other matters, the heroes are left more or less alone. Foreshadow has been wheeled away. The other people in the emergency room are obviously curious, but are more concerned with their own problems than the heroes.

The Highpoint Lighthouse stands several miles outside the city limits to the north. Decades ago, it was a fully functioning lighthouse. Today, it is part tourist attraction, part National Weather Service facility.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fusion*

_“I wish I could do more... hope they can save him. Guess it rests on our shoulders now to figure out what's going on here... and not get run over on the way. The Lighthouse then? We'll have to watch out for anyone who has strange skin or whatever he meant...”_

_“Oh, and I'm *Fusion*, by the way.”_


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I wish I could do more... hope they can save him. Guess it rests on our shoulders now to figure out what's going on here... and not get run over on the way. The Lighthouse then? We'll have to watch out for anyone who has strange skin or whatever he meant...”_
> 
> _“Oh, and I'm *Fusion*, by the way.”_




Torque looks the female driver up and down, then offers a hand to shake.  "Torque, master of friction... or something."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2007)

"Alright," Genesis says, "Lets get some logistics out of the way here. How many people are going to the Lighthouse, and how are we getting there? We have a two-seater car that...turns into a girl...cool trick, by the way...and whatever I can whip up for transport I guess."

She pauses, then adds, "I'm Genesis. I make stuff. Pretty much any stuff. Hi."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 17, 2007)

"I'm Tendril, I um well, I'm part plant I guess. "   She extends a vine up finding purchase on whatever is nearby and sturdy and hangs from it as a demonstration.     "Thanks for the ride by the way."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"No problem. Tendril...not bad. Planty, but not obviously trite."

The armored helmet turns to regard Torque and Fusion questioningly.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 18, 2007)

"Thanks, Didn't really make up the name, it's um on loan from a friend,   So, do we have a plan?  I'm new at all this."


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 19, 2007)

The heroes at the hospital aren't the only capes out tonight. Responding to the recent troubles that have decimated Freedom City's established hero community, new heroes emerge. The criminal element of the city can only become emboldened by the current goings-on.

One of these emergent heroes, Rumble, lurks downtown. Few people are out tonight. The streets are nearly empty; the sidewalks bear only a handful of pedestrians. The air feels heavy and warm. A storm is coming. Dark thunderheads, lit sporadically from within by flashes of lightning, fill the sky. The impending downpour is likely to be a dramatic one.

But if it weren't for those flashes of lightning, Rumble would almost certainly have missed the silhouetted figures gliding overhead. They are visible only for a moment as they pass above the street and over the rooftops of the high-rise buildings nearby. Rumble's best guess is that there were three of them, looking very much like enormous kites, perhaps hang gliders.

Surely no one with honorable intentions would be hang gliding above downtown during the late evening before an impending heavy rain.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

"Hmmf, there goes the neighbourhood, eh kiddies?"  Rumble dropped his cigar to the ground and stepped on it, blowing out his last puff of smoke "Here bad-guy, badguy, badguy.  Come to papa."   He chuckled to himself as he leapt into the air to follow them.  Good thing a little rain didn't bother him, he thought, activating his echolocation by sending tiny, imperceptible vibrations out in every direction and feeling what they struck against.

[sblock=ooc]
Rumble has flight 2 (25 mph) and the Echolocation super-sense, based off sensing vibrations in the air & ground.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 20, 2007)

*Fusion, Genesis, Tendril, Torque*

[sblock=OOC]As we move to the next scene, every hero gets 1 Hero Point for going to meet with Foreshadow and for saving the hero's life.[/sblock]

The Highpoint Lighthouse stands several miles outside the city limits to the north. Decades ago, it was a fully functioning lighthouse. Today, it is part tourist attraction, part National Weather Service facility. As the quartet of heroes race through the city toward the lighthouse, the weather goes from the calm before the storm to the storm's rage itself not more than two dozen miles up State Route 4.

The driving rain, flashes of lightning, and howling winds make driving along the way difficult, but manageable for the heroes. SR-4 merges onto Interstate 525, cutting a beeline between Hanover and North Bay. Soon the city lights have been left behind.

About an hour later, the heroes arrive at the facility. The lighthouse sits atop a promontory. The Pacific Ocean roars against the rocks. Surrounded by a tall chain link fence topped with outward leaning barbed wire, the lighthouse, the few surrounding buildings, and the almost empty parking lot are dimly lit by lamp posts. The gate is closed. A security box with a numerical key pad stands nearby.

No one can be seen outside, which isn't surprising given the violent thunderstorm pounding the area.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 20, 2007)

*Rumble*

Rumble goes airborne, rising skyward after the hang gliders. He quickly realizes they're banking to northwest, riding along the winds coming in from the east. They're also faster than he is, but not by much. While catching up with the hang gliders would be difficult, Rumble isn't in any danger of losing them.

Little by little, the distance between Rumble and the hang gliders increases. Rumble sees the brilliant glow of Astro Labs rooftop sign in the distance. The various towers rising from AL's roof blink red and blue. With a sharp dip and turn, it becomes obvious the hang gliders are heading in for a landing atop AL's main building.

The closest of the hang gliders is nearly 300 yards away. The fartherest perhaps twice that distance. As Rumble considers what to do, a crash of thunder announces the arrival of a heavy, cold rain.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

There's a 'click' and a high 'fweeeeeeeeeee' noise that quickly rises in pitch out of the audible range, not unlike that of an old style camera flashbulb charging up, when Genesis switches on the light amplification in her helmet. The world turns into shades of green, and gets a little pixellated, but otherwise even the faint light of the city bouncing off the clouds is enough for her to see clearly by.

"Ya know," she says as she looks around, assessing the situation. "It's a night like this a real lighthouse would be needed. Kind of ironic...don'tcha think?"

She heads for the gate and the empty security booth.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 20, 2007)

"Let's see if we can get into here."

ooc
Tendril uses her vines to climb or simply step over the fence, they extend to 50feet so it shouldn't be difficult.    When not hiding her powers Tendril usually moves simular to Doc Ock from spiderman, walking on her vices if that gives you all some visual. /ooc

"Anyone need a hand?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2007)

"Oh you ain't gettin away that easy, bozos."  Rumble growls and books straight towards the roof they're heading for.

[sblock=ooc]
Allright, now Rumble's not exactly a very knowledgable person, but he aint dumb (Int 10), so would he know anything about Astro labs?  Do they have a reputation for doing good or bad things?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

"No thanks, actually...I want to check out the booth. See if there's any clueses," Gen replies with a wave. As she keeps going, she muses thoughtfully about the utility of having flexible strong tentacles to move around and grasp things. "Definitely a nice trick though. Hmmm..."


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 23, 2007)

*Fusion, Genesis, Tendril, Torque*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Ya know," Genesis says as she switches to light amplification mode and looks around, assessing the situation. "It's a night like this a real lighthouse would be needed. Kind of ironic...don'tcha think?" She heads for the gate and the empty security booth.





			
				DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> "Let's see if we can get into here." Tendril uses her vines to climb or simply step over the fence.  "Anyone need a hand?"





			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "No thanks, actually...I want to check out the booth. See if there's any clueses," Gen replies with a wave. As she keeps going, she muses thoughtfully about the utility of having flexible strong tentacles to move around and grasp things. "Definitely a nice trick though. Hmmm..."




Tendril easily crosses over the fence as Genesis approaches the empty security booth. Fusion and Torque stand nearby. The rain slashes in almost horizontally, driven by the gusting wind coming in from the sea. The downpour is so loud that the heroes have to raise their voices to be heard. Lightning infrequently whites out Genesis's light amplication; everything in her view strobes to bright yellow green and then fades back into focus with every flash.

On the other side of the fence, Tendril counts three cars, one with government plates. The doors into the lighthouse and other buildings are closed tight against the weather. Dim light shines from behind the drawn blinds over the windows. Dark, roiling clouds overhead completely blot out the stars and moon. Tendril thinks she hears the drone of a generator coming from one of the smaller buildings, but it could just be the drumming hiss of the rain.

The security booth is indeed empty, but apparently not for too long. A small walkie-talkie sits on the narrow desk along side several magazines, most of them back issues of Guns & Ammo. Water puddles on the floor and the seat of the folding metal chair. Droplets shimmer on the desk.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 23, 2007)

*Rumble*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "Oh you ain't gettin away that easy, bozos."  Rumble growls and books straight towards the roof they're heading for.




As Rumble swings his flight path toward the rooftop of Astro Labs, he wonders at the possibilities. Astro Labs is well-known to be among the top scientific research and development facilities in the nation, if not the world. In fact, a particularly loud crack of thunder reminds Rumble of a recent news report. Something about Astro Labs partnering with the National Weather Service to develop a state-of-art disaster early warning system.

Rumble watches as the first of the hang gliders comes in for a landing, and he suddenly realizes he's misjudged the situation. The "hang glider" starts to flap, long, slow beats of wings that now resemble more the appendages of some monstrous bat. The other two "hang gliders" also begin to flap, swinging around to the left and right of the rooftop.

As the leftward one does so, Rumble sees more clearly that the fliers are indeed some sort of creature rather than men suspended from hang gliders.

Rumble has closed some of the distance now that the three fliers have more or less arrived. The farthest is now no more than half a football field away.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2007)

"Huh..." Genesis reaches out to take the walkie talkie and see if it's on. She then peers up at the ceiling to see if there's a leak in the roof to explain all the water.

Then, on a morbid hunch, she turns off the lowlight amp and creates a flashlight she uses to shine on the seat and desk...to see if that water's really water.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

Rumble swoops in, landing on the building as near to them as he can get.  "Nice night for a glide around town, eh boys?" He grins, trying to get a better look at what they are.  "Now, y'mind tellin me what the hell yer doing.. and what the hell you ARE?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 25, 2007)

*Rumble*

The rooftop is about 100-foot-square. Aside from vents and air conditioner units, there is a box-like building with a metal door which probably leads to access stairs. Three tall, seemingly flimsy towers rise from the roof's center. Supporting cables radiate out from all three.

The driving rain hisses across the rooftop. Wind gusts drive the downpour in sheets. Between the deluge and wind's howl, it is difficult to see too far or hear much above the weather.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Rumble swoops in, landing on the building as near to them as he can get.  "Nice night for a glide around town, eh boys?" He grins, trying to get a better look at what they are.  "Now, y'mind tellin me what the hell yer doing.. and what the hell you ARE?"




As the creatures whirl toward him, Rumble notices that they are more alien than he first suspected. Their shapes extend and contort; their wings change size and shape. It is as if no precise form is their true form, but each shape is still recognizable as a variation on the same monstrous theme. All three emit shrill shrieks as they seemingly balance on their thin tails, and then two of them launch themselves toward Rumble!

OOC: Initiative check plus desired actions, necessary rolls, et cetera.

[sblock=The Gliding Monsters]





[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Block]
Rumble: uninjured; 1 Hero Point
Gliding Monsters: uninjured

First roll: 2 creatures rushing Rumble. Second roll: 1 creature not rushing Rumble. (1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2007)

*Fusion*

When they arrived at the lighthouse, *Fusion* transformed back, this time wearing a little more armorlike outfit, which seems to resemble the car in style.

_“Hey, uhm... Tendril... don't go too far away. We do not know what's going on here, but something most likely is.”_

She stays close to the fence and scans the surrounding, looking for any signs of others nearby. Foreshadow had warned them about someone here, so they should be cautious.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 26, 2007)

"Oh I'm not going anywhere without some backup.   Something strange is going on around here.   We're not alone."   She says pointing at the cars.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

*Rumble, Uninjured, 1 HP, Defense 16*

"Oh to hell with this, I aint yakkin t'monsters." Rumble gathers his concentrated vibrations into a powerful Shout at the first one to charge at him, sending a powerful shock wave to slam into the monster.  He then turns to the next one with a powerful Double axehandle, but his frenzied punch misses spectacularily.

[sblock=Combat]
Initiative: 11
Attack Roll: 28
Trip Check: 28
Sweet attack!  Allright, I'm using rumble's Trip/Knockback attack, so If 28 hits him, he needs to make a dc 28 strength or Dexterity check or be knocked prone.  If he fails, he also suffers knockback as if from a 10 damage attack.  (10 - half his toughness+immovable if any)
I also SURGE for a melee Punch.  Power attack 2.
Second Atttack:  nat 1  Not so sweet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Fusion, Genesis, Tendril, Torque*



> "Huh..." Genesis reaches out to take the walkie talkie and see if it's on. She then peers up at the ceiling to see if there's a leak in the roof to explain all the water.
> 
> Then, on a morbid hunch, she turns off the lowlight amp and creates a flashlight she uses to shine on the seat and desk...to see if that water's really water.
> 
> ...




Genesis quickly confirms the walkie-talkie is still on. When she opens the door to the security hut, wind and rain whip around her into the room. No hole in the ceiling was needed for the water to get in. Switching from lowlight amp to flashlight further confirms the water already in the shack is indeed water.

Fusion and Tendril keep as good a watch as they can with the tempest raging around them. They don't see anyone out and about, which isn't surprising. The gusts of wind coming across the surf rock the parked cars on their axles. Tendril finds it difficult to hold a steady position atop her root-like "legs".

If there's anyone nearby, the only likely place seems to be lighthouse.

OOC: I'll have to get Rumble tomorrow. I helped a friend move some appliances today, and I'm just beat.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2007)

Gen turns up the volume on the walkie talkie and hooks it onto her belt. She throws her weight against the door then, forcing it open into the wind just long enough to slip back out. Then it's a fight against the gale to rejoin the others.

"I'm glad we didn't fly," she remarks. "The guard shack is empty...no sign of struggle. The weird thing is that the guard left his radio behind. That's a pretty big no-no for security people."

"Ready to head in?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 29, 2007)

*Tendril*

Kelly drops back to the ground and spreads her vines out latching on to anything she can.   "This wind tonight would blow over an oak."

She extends a vine over the fence dangling it above the others.   "Does anyone need a lift?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2007)

*Fusion*

_“Yeah, sure. Thanks!”_

Fiona is expecting trouble behind every corner, and so she obviously appears a little nervous about this whole operation. Small wonder, considering the news lately.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Rumble*

One monster hangs back while two more rush Rumble. Tentacles loop out from its snake-like body, wrapping around the support wires of two of the towers. With a piercing shriek, the monster snaps the wires. The once taut metal lines crack like whips. A terrific gust of wind immediately catches one of the towers. It bends nearly in half, hurtles through the air, and crashes into the low wall around the rooftop. The other tower sways like mad; it will surely collapse.



> "Oh to hell with this, I aint yakkin t'monsters." Rumble gathers his concentrated vibrations into a powerful Shout at the first one to charge at him, sending a powerful shock wave to slam into the monster. He then turns to the next one with a powerful Double axehandle, but his frenzied punch misses spectacularily.




The first creature catches the full force of the Shout. The blast of sound lifts the monster into the air, where the violent winds catch it, spinning it around and slamming it into the metallic side of an air conditioner. The metal crumples under the impact. The creature hisses, spraying water. Rumble whirls both fists at the second horror, but it snakes fluid-like under the attack.

As the first creature recovers, uncoiling upward into something akin to a standing position, the second lashes out with a talon-tipped pseudopod. The attack, while apparently powerful, is clumsy. Rumble swats the deadly appendage aside with the back of a hand.

_OOC: End of round 1._

The beast that ruined the towers turns from property destruction toward Rumble, charging through the driving rain. A lance-like horn grows from what passes as its head. While the horn would surely have punctured concrete, it cannot harm Rumble. The point glances harmlessly off Rumble's chest.

Rumble now faces two bizarre monsters in hand-to-hand combat, with a third soon to join the fray!

_OOC: Rumble's actions are next. The monster's attack couldn't overcome Rumble's impervious TOU._

[sblock=Combat Block]
Rumble: uninjured; 0 Hero Points
Monster 1: uninjured
Monster 2: uninjured
Monster 3: uninjured

1st roll: Str check to resist trip. (1d20+6=19)
2nd roll: TOU save against hitting the AC. (1d20+7=19)
3rd roll: Talon pseudopod attack against Rumble. (1d20+5=8)
4th roll: Charge attack roll vs. Rumble 1d20+7=20
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2007)

Genesis heads for the door, having gone inside the fence when she was at the guard shack. She waves a hand for the others to follow.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 3, 2007)

Tendril helps anyone who needs help over then fence then follows Genesis towards the door.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 8, 2007)

*Genesis, Fusion, Tendril*

_OOC: We're just writing Torque out completely and continuing as if only Genesis, Fusion, and Tendril are present at the lighthouse._

The three heroes -- Genesis, Fusion, and Tendril -- press through the pounding rain and howling wind toward the lighthouse's front door. The thunderous crash of the surf mixes with the booms of thunder. Tendril presses the buzzer next to the door. About a minute passes before a plainly dressed man in his mid-30s pushes the door open against the force of the wind.

"Quick! Quick!" he yells over the weather. "Inside!"

Once everyone is in, he lets the door slam shut with a crash like a shotgun blast. Just the brief time he had the door was enough to soak the half his body exposed to the rain.

"Geez Louise!" he says once he gets a good look at who he let in. "Is there some sort of trouble?"

The heroes and the half-soaked man are standing in a narrow hallway, about five feet wide, about 15 feet long. Three doors lead off the hall, one to the left, one to the right, and one at the very end of the hall. The overhead flourescent lighting flickers just slightly.

_OOC: Everyone make Notice checks, please. Include the results with your next post._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Genesis flicks off the nightvision enhancement and eyes the man, taking note of his outfit and...remembering Foreshadow...looking to see if there's anything unusual about his skin. She keeps her tone light for the moment though.

"Helluva storm isn't it!" she tells him. "We went to the gatehouse first, but looks like the guy's on break or in the john or something. I'm Genesis. Good to meetcha, mister...?"

(Notice check 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1361764 )


----------



## Jemal (Nov 9, 2007)

"K, that's it.  I'm all for property damage, but you bozo's is gettin on my nerves!" Rumble unleashes a powerful backhand on the moron that just charged him.

[sblock=ooc]
Aggressive Stance (+2 atk, -4 defense), Power attack for 2.
Attack roll:26
Damage DC: 27
Defense: 12
Toughness: +14 (Reflective and Impervious Physical)
**Don't forget that my physical toughness is not only impervious but REFLECTIVE, meaning (I believe) he hurts himself for hitting me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 9, 2007)

*Tendril*

"Trouble yes, you could say that.   Although right now we're not really sure what the cause is." 

Tendril looks the man and the surroundings over, paying attention to see if he is alone.    She makes no attempt to hide her vines now.   

Notice Check (1d20+1=13)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2007)

*Fusion*

_You should've noticed his flesh! The way his flesh wriiiIII--!_

The last words of Foreshadow are still on Fiona's mind, now more than ever. She carefully looks at the man, hoping to see what they have been warned about. Was it this man he meant, or someone else. She couldn't say. She had to stay watchful.

_“Yes, pretty bad weather today. Are you alright out here?”_


OOC: Sorry, missed that the thread has been updated... 
Notice 22


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 20, 2007)

Kelly idely wonders why it got so quiet.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Kelly idely wonders why it got so quiet.




OOC: It's always quietest right before the storm. 

Actually, I've just been terribly busy and tired lately. Fortunately, I'm off work for the next several days. I *will* update the game tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2007)

*Genesis, Fusion, Tendril*



> "Helluva storm isn't it!" Genesis tells him. "We went to the gatehouse first, but looks like the guy's on break or in the john or something. I'm Genesis. Good to meetcha, mister...?"
> 
> "Trouble yes, you could say that. Although right now we're not really sure what the cause is," says Tendril. Tendril looks the man and the surroundings over, paying attention to see if he is alone. She makes no attempt to hide her vines now.
> 
> "Yes, pretty bad weather today. Are you alright out here?" asks Fusion.




As the heroes address the half-soaked man, the door at the end of hall opens and two more men enter. One is obviously the security guard. He is drenched from the rain. Water drips and pools at his feet. The other is an older, balding man with thick glasses and rumpled khaki pants.

"Everything okay out here, Doug?" the security guard asks.

"Oh, sure, just fine, I think," replies the half-drenched man who opened the door. "These -- er, heroes? -- think there might be some sort of problem here. Any problems, Bill?"

The balding man shakes his head. As he does so, Genesis and Fusion notice a bulge about the size of a man's thumb _beneath_ his flesh scurry from behind his ear, across his temple, and over the top of his head to vanish somewhere towards the back from where is hairline hasn't vanished. The balding man seems utterly oblivious to this grotesque subdermal motion.
[sblock=Roll Opposed to Heroes' Notice Checks]
Opposed roll for heroes' Notice checks. (1d20-1=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 22, 2007)

*Rumble*

_OOC: I'm shorthanding the fight to make up for lost time since it's extremely unlikely Rumble would lose. Give Rumble a Hero Point for his trouble._



> "K, that's it.  I'm all for property damage, but you bozo's is gettin on my nerves!" Rumble unleashes a powerful backhand on the moron that just charged him.




The slap sends the creature pinwheeling through the rain-sliced air. Its monstrous body ripples and twists as it hits a cable, and then the creature simply melts. The resulting flood of slime and offal is quickly washed away by the downpour. The other two monsters fly backward several yards. Their fanged maws gape wide -- too wide, as if their jaw bones are just for show -- and then belch forth lightning!

Rumble dodges to the side as one crackling blast of electricity singes across his back. The shock is uncomfortable, but not otherwise harmful. The second creature doesn't target Rumble. Its bolt of lightning dances across the rooftop, exploding the metal bolts of the already swaying tower's support cables. With a _twang!_ the cables give way, and the rushing wind collapses the tower. Metal cables whip through the air, suddenly free from the tension and weight they once supported.

After this, the monsters return their undivided attention to Rumble. The battle is fierce but one-sided. After the last blow is struck, Rumble stands alone. The damage to the rooftop is not inconsiderable. Suddenly, the service door bangs open and two uniformed men with pistols drawn enter the scene.

"Don't move!" one of them shouts.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

Rumble groaned and turned to face the security guards.  "Oh bloody... Figers you'd show up right AFTER I kill the monsters that just HAPPEN to explode when they die." 

He looked around not-too-hopefully for some trace of the alien things.  "Don't s'pose you guys got cameras up here ta back my story up?  Anyways, I... Hey, look, kids, put the toys away, they aint gonna do squat." He smacked a hand hard against his chest "I'm Bullet proof... doncha know who I am? *Sigh*  Allright, look, lets head inside and talk t'yer boss, I'll come along t'clear things up and find out why they wanted ta take out yer guys towers here, but if ya don't put them pea-shooters away, I'll do it for ya."

He looked at them expectantly, arms crossed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Genesis pauses, then says brightly, "All right then! Sorry to bother you folks. City officials are on edge, I guess, with all the hero stuff going on. You guys take care."

She puts a hand on Tendril's shoulder and starts to leave, pulling the other hero with her and gesturing Fusion to follow.

(You might wanna roll Bluff to see if she conceals her reaction decently. )


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rumble groaned and turned to face the security guards.  "Oh bloody... Figers you'd show up right AFTER I kill the monsters that just HAPPEN to explode when they die."
> 
> He looked around not-too-hopefully for some trace of the alien things.  "Don't s'pose you guys got cameras up here ta back my story up?  Anyways, I... Hey, look, kids, put the toys away, they aint gonna do squat." He smacked a hand hard against his chest "I'm Bullet proof... doncha know who I am? *Sigh*  Allright, look, lets head inside and talk t'yer boss, I'll come along t'clear things up and find out why they wanted ta take out yer guys towers here, but if ya don't put them pea-shooters away, I'll do it for ya."
> 
> He looked at them expectantly, arms crossed.




The guard in the rear places a hand on his younger partner's shoulder as he holsters his sidearm.

"Put it away, Greg," he says. Then to Rumble, the older guard says, "Let's get inside, Bulletproof. We can sort this out downstairs."

Greg holsters his sidearm. As Rumble gets in out of the rain, he gets a better look at the security guards. Greg, the younger one, is probably in his early 20s, and he obviously takes care of himself with regular, serious work outs. The older, whose nametag identifies him as "Robinson," is taller and heavier. He has the look of a college athlete whose gone soft now that he's nearing forty. Both men wear Astro Labs uniforms: dark blue khakis, short-sleeved button-down collar shirts, round silver badges bearing the A within a hydrogen atom blazon. Rumble also cannot help but notice that their sidearms aren't any familiar pistol.

"I'm John," says the older guard as he leads the way down the stairs and to an elevator. He pushes the down button after inserting a cardkey into a slot. "This is Greg. You're right, we do have cameras, but the only thing we saw on them was you flailing around on the roof. What's this about 'monsters'?"


----------



## Jemal (Nov 23, 2007)

"Well John, they was big, green, nasty, alien-lookin worms with wings.  They blew up into water when I hit them, but not before they knocked over them towers on yer roof... ya tellin me the one time I'm in a bout where I gots a camera T'back me up and It don't even see them?  hmmph, just my luck."  Rumble frowned as he kept pace with the guards "There was three o them, I followed'em across the city cuz I figured they probly weren't up t'no good, flying around in this weather.  When I got closer, I saw what they looked like, den when I tried t'talk to'em, they attacked me an the building.  One'a them even got a bolt a lightning close enough ta singe my back hairs.  OH, and uh, I may've been a bit misleadin' earlier, my name aint bulletproof, that's just one'a my gifts.  I'm Rumble."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Genesis pauses, then says brightly, "All right then! Sorry to bother you folks. City officials are on edge, I guess, with all the hero stuff going on. You guys take care." She puts a hand on Tendril's shoulder and starts to leave, pulling the other hero with her and gesturing Fusion to follow.




[sblock=Bluff vs. Sense Motive checks]Genesis's Bluff check. (1d20=5)
Opposed Sense Motive checks for Genesis's Bluff. (1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=17, 1d20+1=12)[/sblock]

All three men undergo startling transformations. Shapes crawl beneath their skin, swarming up necks, across faces. One man's eye bulges so much it's a miracle it doesn't pop free from his skull. Then, with sickening _cracks!_, their mouths drop open and accompanied by a horrible mixture of retching and buzzing, each man vomits forth an agitated swarm that fills the hallway with angry, stinging blood red hornets, each the size of a man's thumb!

_OOC: Everyone gain a hero point as the villains use Seize Initiative to get the drop on you. We've got several rolls to make:

1. Initiative.
2. Fort saves.
3. Tou saves._


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC rolls:  
Initiative (1d20+4=17)
Fortitude: +5 (1d20+5=22)
Toughness +7 (1d20+7=11)

IC

Tendril screams a warning in Kelly's mind, not words merely a primal primitive sense of panic.  But his warning is too late as the hornets get the drop on her.    A flurry of green vines lash outwards to attempt to shield her body from damage.

"Look out!" Kelly screams to the others as her mind slowly registers what Tendril is trying to say to her.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2007)

_OOC for Genesis, Fusion, and Tendril: Don't forget to post desired actions as well. Also, if you're uncomfortable with a die result (say, an 11 Toughness save), feel free to spend a HP for the reroll. Remember to count a HP reroll as granting an additional +9 bonus as per our house rule._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2007)

(arr, my post will have to wait apparently...I'm visiting relatives for Thanksgiving, and their primitive computer isn't interfacing with my flashdrive...so I don't have my character info. I'll be home tomorrow afternoon, so it shan't be long)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Init: 20  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395751
Fort: 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395753
Toughness: 19  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395754

Genesis recoils from the bugs, instinctively drawing on her powers. Sizzling noises emanate amidst flares of waste energy as new plates of metal and composite start to materialize around her armor's weaker points, and another layer of thickness is added to vitals and helmet.

As she did, a shape started stitching itself into reality, blazing with light as it went. A small nozzle in her hand, connected by an armored cable to a futuristic backpack.

(adding Impervious +10 to my armor and, if possible, starting to manifest a flamethrower too. )


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC:   I think I'll just go ahead and take my licks on the toughness save since I didn't say anything about it at first I don't like going back and changing.


IC:
Tendril shakes her whole body and extends a tenticle in the direction of the hornets.   A cloud of pollen bursts around her attackers filling the air.

OOC:
Pollen burth is area effect (cloud) of Stun


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2007)

*Fusion*

*Fusion*'s instinctive reaction upon seeing what's going on is to take a step back.

_Damnit, Fiona, you're supposed to be a heroine!_ she thinks to herself, as she notices.

Then she moves to the side and begins to fight back, punching the closest of the three with her metal-clad fist (or swinging at the wasps instead, if the three don't look like they are doing much of anything, and just fall over after the wasps got out of them).


OOC: Initiative 27 Fortitude 24 Toughness 23 (Rolls).

@Shayuri: There's also the thread in the Rogue's Gallery with the character sheets.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 1, 2007)

_OOC to Everyone: Sorry for the hold up again. It was a helluva week at school. I'll aim at getting the combat rolling later today or tomorrow afternoon, depending on how much chores, grading, family, et cetera interfere with important matters. _



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "Well John, they was big, green, nasty, alien-lookin worms with wings.  They blew up into water when I hit them, but not before they knocked over them towers on yer roof... ya tellin me the one time I'm in a bout where I gots a camera T'back me up and It don't even see them?  hmmph, just my luck."  Rumble frowned as he kept pace with the guards "There was three o them, I followed'em across the city cuz I figured they probly weren't up t'no good, flying around in this weather.  When I got closer, I saw what they looked like, den when I tried t'talk to'em, they attacked me an the building.  One'a them even got a bolt a lightning close enough ta singe my back hairs.  OH, and uh, I may've been a bit misleadin' earlier, my name aint bulletproof, that's just one'a my gifts.  I'm Rumble."




"Roger that, Rumble," John says as the elevator doors open. The trip was so quick and smooth Rumble barely noticed the movement. "Right this way, please. Doctor Lasky'll want to speak with you."

The trio move purposefully down the short, brightly white hall. Everything has an antiseptic look and smell. The walls are featureless, without decor of any kind.

"Doctor Lasky's our head honco at nights. She's one of the project managers for the antenna array destroyed up top."

The hall ends in a shiny door that appears to be made of high-gloss plastic. John presses his thumb to an off-white square of clouded glass where the door's knob should be. There is a _beep_ and the door hisses open. Rumble can't avoid the conclusion that John isn't just a rent-a-cop.

On the other side of the door is a circular room with a domed ceiling. The room is about 40 feet in diameter. The apex of the dome is probably close to 20 feet overhead. The farther half of the room's curved wall is covered with computer banks right out of a science fiction movie. Screens flicker, lights blink. In the center of the room are four desks shoved head to head to form a rectangle.

A short, dumpy woman in wire-frame glasses strides up to Rumble. She has some sort of hands-free cell phone shoved into her left ear. Her spotless white lab coat looks freshly starched. Rumble puts her age at about 50, but her distractingly long, luxurious are so incongruous with the rest of her appearance that he can't be sure.

"Thank you for cooperating, Rumble," she says. Her voice is thick and rough, as if she smokes heavily. "That'll be all John. Please maintain current threat level."

"Yes, ma'am."

John and his younger partner exit the room; John uses a thumb-pad to open the door from the inside as well.

"I monitored your conversation with John on the way down," Lasky says. "What would you say was the objective of these creatures you fought?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2007)

Rumble nods a goodbye to the security as they leave then turns to the doctor. "Well, seein how they paid more attention to them antenas than t'me, I'd say they was tryin t'stop sumthin.  Mighta been they planned on comin in but me showin up they had ta improvise.  You guys got anything special going on tonight?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 3, 2007)

*Rumble*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Rumble nods a goodbye to the security as they leave then turns to the doctor. "Well, seein how they paid more attention to them antenas than t'me, I'd say they was tryin t'stop sumthin.  Mighta been they planned on comin in but me showin up they had ta improvise.  You guys got anything special going on tonight?"




Dr. Lasky looks pensive as she chews on her upper lip. "You could say that," she replies. "The antennae are part of a system that covers half the East Coast. We're trying to develop a more robust early warning system for natural disasters. Let me show you."

She walks over to a group of monitors. They show a sweeping radar image with clearly defined sections of the coast line. Rumble recognizes Chesapeake Bay, Cape Hatteras, and Delaware Bay.

"My field is probabilistic intuition, which is a fancy way of saying I have mild psychic talent trained to filter through seemingly unrelated events in order to deduce likely future events. My colleagues in the meteorology department have worked with the programmers to create sophisticated algorithms that reproduce what I can do, but a much grander scale. These computers process terrabytes of data in order to probabilistically predict natural disasters.

"Right before the attack on the roof, the CPUs were processing some interesting data related to the highly complex fronts that have produced our current thunderstorm. There were inexplicable anomalies, especially centered on these two locations."

Dr. Lasky touches one of the screens. The view changes, showing a magnified section of coastline Rumble isn't familiar with. Two circles pulse on the display.

"This is the Highpoint Lighthouse. It's part of our system. This other circle is an area about twenty miles off-shore due east of the lighthouse. As far as I know, there's nothing there but ocean. Unfortunately, we're no longer receiving new data from the lighthouse, and the rooftop damage has apparently cut us from a few other stations as well."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2007)

Rumble grins.  "Sounds like a job for a super-hero.  Lucky for you I Kin fly."  He takes a closer look at the map.  "So, Lighthouse and then out t'sea, hey?  Guess I'll check out the lighthouse first, then head East.  Anything else or should I get goin?"

Rumble cracks his knuckles, eager to get underway and onto the possibility of more headbusting.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 5, 2007)

*Fusion, Genesis, Tendril [Round 2]*

The entire hall is filled with angry, stinging blood red hornets, each the size of a man's thumb! The three men themselves collapse to the floor, unmoving and apparently unconscious. Dozens of the monstrous insects sting at Fusion, but their wicked stingers don't find purchase in flesh.



> Fusion's instinctive reaction upon seeing what's going on is to take a step back. _Damnit, Fiona, you're supposed to be a heroine! she thinks to herself, as she notices._ Then she moves to the side and begins to fight back.




Fusion's fist prove next to useless. She manages to swat down two or three of the hundreds of wasps, but for everyone she damages or even crushes, there are a score more ready to take their place. No matter where the heroes turn, the air is thick with the hellish insects. Painful stings raise ugly welts on Genesis's skin.



> Genesis recoils from the bugs, instinctively drawing on her powers. Sizzling noises emanate amidst flares of waste energy as new plates of metal and composite start to materialize around her armor's weaker points, and another layer of thickness is added to vitals and helmet. As she did, a shape started stitching itself into reality, blazing with light as it went. A small nozzle in her hand, connected by an armored cable to a futuristic backpack.
> 
> Tendril screams a warning in Kelly's mind, not words merely a primal primitive sense of panic. But his warning is too late as the hornets get the drop on her. A flurry of green vines lash outwards to attempt to shield her body from damage. "Look out!" Kelly screams to the others as her mind slowly registers what Tendril is trying to say to her.




Tendril fairs worst of all, catching the brunt of the swarm's fury. Her arms, neck, and face become a horrible mass of ugly swelling blotches. No matter how she tries, she cannot stop from being stinged, and very quickly her injuries are so severe that her life is in peril!

[sblock=Combat Block]
Swarms: initiative 28; uninjured
Fusion: initiative 27; uninjured; 3 Hero Points
Genesis: initiative 20; 1 bruise/injury; 3 Hero Points [Impervious 10]
Tendril: initiative 17; staggered+disabled; 3 Hero Points[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
The swarm has already acted. I need new Tou and Fort saves from everyone at the start your hero's turn. Genesis and Tendril need additional Fort saves due to poisoning. If your hero is immune to poison, please ignore. Genesis has her flamethrower up and ready.

Tendril is very badly hurt. She's be staggered and disabled.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2007)

Fort: 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410888 , I hero pointed it and rolled a 12! Ah yes, Invisible Castle...I know you hate me. Fortunately that really means it's a 17, since minimum result on Hero point is 10.

Toughness (remember Impervious 10): 31 Natural 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410892  ...ok, I take it back about IC. 

Genesis reels a bit from the poison, but her newly reinforced armor keeps the horrible bee-things away from her for now. She holds up the nozzle of the flamethrower and with a whir and twist of the barrel, makes it unsafe.

"Just call me the Orkin girl," she snarls...and the hallway is filled with thick, heavy flames and smoke!

(Rank 5, DC 20, cone area effect that does Fire damage!)


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rumble grins.  "Sounds like a job for a super-hero.  Lucky for you I Kin fly."  He takes a closer look at the map.  "So, Lighthouse and then out t'sea, hey?  Guess I'll check out the lighthouse first, then head East.  Anything else or should I get goin?"
> 
> Rumble cracks his knuckles, eager to get underway and onto the possibility of more headbusting.




Dr. Lasky smiles. "You can fly, but can you make headway against category two force winds? And, if so, how much headway how quickly?" She holds up a hand. "Rhetorical questions. I doubt you're faster than our _Stormjumper_. John, please get Veronica out of the rec room and have her prep _Stormjumper_. She needs to get out to the lighthouse with Rumble ASAP." Lasky pauses as if listening. Then, she speaks again to Rumble, "If you'll follow me, please, I'll get you to the hangar and introduce you to our pilot."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 7, 2007)

Kelly groans woozy and moves back trying to get some space between her and the bugs.
"Tendril what have you gotten me into," she thinks to herself.  "Some hero I am."

Fort Save against poison. (1d20+5=19)
Toughness save for new round. (1d20+7=23)

Fort save for new round. (1d20+5=8)  Plus hero point for 17.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2007)

*Fusion*

_This won't work..._ Fiona thinks to herself, then she grabs the plant girl, Tendril, and moves her towards the door, trying to get her away from the swarm of stingy wasps, while Genesis seems to work on some solution to fight them back.


OOC: Fortitude 11 Toughness 26 (Rolls)


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 13, 2007)

*Fusion, Genesis, Tendril [End of Combat]*

In the midst of the hissing, enraged swarm of monstrous wasps, the heroes fight on!



> This won't work... Fiona thinks to herself, then she grabs the plant girl, Tendril, and moves her towards the door, trying to get her away from the swarm of stingy wasps, while Genesis seems to work on some solution to fight them back.




Fusion slips an arm under Tendril's arm, helping the hero stand, and starts to back away toward the front door. Fusion's costume protects her against the dozens of stings, but something about the hellish buzzing starts to work on her system. The walls seems to tilt, the floor seems to shift, and Fusion's stomach seems to roll over in her gut. It's all she can do to stagger with Tendril against the door. Outside, she and Tendril hear the storm's rage.



> Genesis reels a bit from the poison, but her newly reinforced armor keeps the horrible bee-things away from her for now. She holds up the nozzle of the flamethrower and with a whir and twist of the barrel, makes it unsafe. "Just call me the Orkin girl," she snarls...and the hallway is filled with thick, heavy flames and smoke!




Genesis's defenses also prove more than adequate to defeat the swarm's stings, but only a little too late. Her flesh burns as her muscles begin to ache and stiffen. She brings her flamethrower to bear, and with remarkable effect. The fiendish wasps burn and writhe. The buzz of the swarm is replaced by a cacophony of falsetto shrieks and the foulest of curses.



> Kelly groans woozy and moves back trying to get some space between her and the bugs. "Tendril what have you gotten me into," she thinks to herself. "Some hero I am."




Fortunately, Tendril appears to have little to worry about for the moment at least. Leaning against Fusion, she is relieved to see that the fight has ended as quickly as it started. Genesis's flamethrower has burned the hallway almost entirely free of the wasps. Only a few of the monstrous bugs remain, and they don't look to have any fight left in them. The three men within whom the swarms had hid still lie on the floor.

[sblock=Combat Block]
Swarms: destroyed; TOU saves for swarms vs. Genesis's flamethrower. (1d20=5, 1d20=8, 1d20=7)
Fusion: uninjured, but nauseated (ignore after a post or two); 3 Hero Points
Genesis: initiative 20; 1 bruise/injury, -2 Dex; 2 Hero Points [Impervious 10]
Tendril: initiative 17; staggered+disabled; 2 Hero Points 
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
Fusion will recover from being nauseated quick enough. I need another Fort save from Genesis for secondary poison damage. We're not in combat any more. The ball's in your court.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2007)

*Fusion*

_“Uhhh...”_

It takes a moment for *Fusion* to recover from the nausea caused by the hellish buzzing of the wasp swarm, she seemed to have fared better than Tendril, though.

_“Everything alright? Can you walk? Or should we stay here for a moment, now that things have calmed down a bit?”_

She then turns to Genesis, nodding to her in acknowledgement. _“That was good work, I couldn't have done much against those wasps. And quite on time.”_


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

(lol...lousy INvis Castle... Fort save 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1427874 )

Genesis nods at Fusion wearily.

"Ome kind of...para...paralybik poison," she says thickly, unable to articulate her tongue quite right.

She glances down at the fallen men and adds, "Bebba call ambuwance."

The flamethrower stays pointed down the hall, ready to fire if anything bad happens.

"Webby to moob?"

(question! If gen swaps out the Invulnerable armor with the Sealed Armor, she'd get Immunity to poisons. I presume that wouldn't stop her from taking further damage from poison already in her system though.)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2007)

"You got it, toots."
Rumble grins and follows.
(Sorry, bad connections lately, no posting time)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Tendril holds herself up with the wall wobbily,  

"I'll be ok I think.... It'll take time.   I'm still really weak that hit me hard."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Genesis nods and moves forward, stepping on any wasps in the way. The heavier armor makes clomping noises with each step, and the alert listener might pick out the whines of tiny servomotors now built into the joints to help her move. 

She pauses at the fallen human beings...if that's what they are...and kneels down to examine one more closely, to see if it's human, and see if it's alive.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2007)

OOC: Hello! I'm off for Christmas holiday starting this afternoon. I shall get caught up with posting soon. I've also been given the early Christmas gift of suddenly finding out that my school is closing effective today. Consequently, I'm out of a job, and my children are out of a school.

 

 If any of you are fabulously wealthy and would like to give me some money, I can send you my PayPal info.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2007)

*At the Lighthouse*



> "You got it, toots." Rumble grins and follows.




Dr. Lasky arches an eyebrow at the "toots" comment. She leads Rumble out of the lab through several corridors. Security checkpoints are frequent. After a couple of minutes, the pair arrives at a hangar of sorts. Lasky introduces Rumble to a tall, athletic woman with military style crewcut. 

"This is Veronica Noonan, our ace pilot," Lasky says.

Noonan snaps a casual salute at Rumble. She is wearing a flight suit emblazoned with Astro Labs' corporate logo, and she sports one of the same unusual sidearms carried by the security guards.

In the center of the hangar room is a silver sphere about 15 feet in diameter. It floats motionless a few feet off the floor. As Rumble and Noonan enter the strange craft through an iris door, Lasky explains that the _Stormjumper_ rides magnetic lines of force, employs advanced gyroscopes, and other things far too technical for Rumble. Noonan assists Rumble into the harness.

"Just sit back and enjoy the ride, toots," she says with a wink. "Once we're clear of the building, we'll be at the lighthouse in two minutes tops. Best of all, you barely feel the G-s in this ride."

A moment later, the pair are airborne, racing through the storm, the craft seemingly unaffected by the violent winds and rains. Just as Noonan said, the _Stormjumper_ quickly arrives at the site of the lighthouse. As Noonan pilots the strange vehicle over the area, Rumble looks down. There are a few cars in the parking lot. It looks as if most of the lights are off in the building. Nothing seems terribly amiss.

Meanwhile, at the lighthouse...

The three heroes move cautiously into the fire-blackened hall. The last of living wasps lay on the floor, twitching feebly, apparently dying. Genesis pauses near the fallen men. All three are breathing shallowly and bleeding lightly from their mouths. As far as Genesis can tell, they are indeed human. Fusion slowly opens the door at the end of the hall. On the other side is a largish rectangle of a room. Most of the lights are out, but one set of flourescent bulbs flicker fitfully. The room is filled with various meteorological monitoring devices, but all of them have been shut off.

Suddenly, the three heroes hear a high-pitched whine piercing the din of the storm outside. Based on the Doppler effect of the sound, whatever made it has passed over or near the lighthouse.

[sblock=Shayuri's Question]If gen swaps out the Invulnerable armor with the Sealed Armor, she'd get Immunity to poisons. I presume that wouldn't stop her from taking further damage from poison already in her system though.

_That'd be my take on it as well. The poison in her system has already done its damage.   _
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Block]
Fusion: uninjured; 3 Hero Points
Genesis: initiative 20; 1 bruise/injury, -4 Dex; 2 Hero Points [Impervious 10]
Rumble: uninjured; 2 Hero Points
Tendril: staggered+disabled; 2 Hero Points

_N.B._ Tendril is limited to a single standard or move action each round. Any strenuous activity causes her condition to worsen to dying. She cannot recover from being staggered until she is no longer disabled.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 25, 2007)

"Thanks for the ride guys.  Time t'head on in and see what's what."

Rumble looks down at the ground and starts taking off his harness, intent on simply jumping out.  "So any a youse followin' me?  If so, I suggest stayin behind a ways in case there's more monsters."

(Can the door be opened while in flight?  If so, Rumble does the following.  Otherwise he waits for them to land)

With a low rumbling sound, he jumps out of the sphere, roaring towards the front door.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] How do I recover from being disabled I don't think I understand. [/sblock]

"What was that noise, and why is everything off?  Someone is trying to hide something about this storm."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Genesis edges past Fusion and flicks her light amp back on.

"Tendril looks bad," she says to the other super. "I'm going to make sure we're not going to get swarmed here, then we should pull out. I can fly her to a hospital."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 4, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the silence, y'all. My job search combined with helping other out-of-work teachers and out-of-school families find new placements has eaten up a lot of my time and energy lately. The good news is that I'm in final negotiation for a position as a youth minister that has good pay and rather flexible hours. I'm going to get this game back up and running this weekend.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2008)

*Fusion*

_“No idea about the sound, some kind of flying machine maybe? We should get you back up standing on your feet without aid soon, we will need your help! To the hospital, then?”_


OOC: Hope things work out for you!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: Another update, albeit not a game one. I'm officially employed again. Several trustworthy, diligent parents from the now-defunct school that their children attended and that employed me have put together a viable budget, facilties, et cetera, to operate a small private school with about half the former students and faculty. I'm tapped as administrative headmaster and teacher for this venture. So, while I will unemployed again as of May 30, at least the next five months are taken care of.

On the down side, I terribly busy the next few days making sure records are up-to-date, coordinating curricula, et cetera. I shall endeavor to kick this ball rolling again by Sunday evening. If there's anything you want your hero to do, say, or try, go ahead and post.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: Great!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2008)

*Everyone!*

_OOC: Let's kick this ball off again! I've made some assumptions to try to make up for time I lost us. It's been a few minutes after the wasp fight and several seconds after Rumble's arrival on site._

As Rumble exits the _Stormjumper_, the pilot Noonan says, "I'll circle the perimeter, then land and follow you in if nothing's up."

With a rumbling noise, Rumble flies from the spherical craft toward the lighthouse's front door. Entering the hallway, he sees obvious signs of something amiss. A good portion of the walls and ceiling are scorched black. Charred lumps of material dot the floor, and several large, singed insects lay in contorted positions. There is an open door at the end of the hall. Approaching the door, Rumble looks in to see a strange sight.

Three women, all in costume, stand in the heavily damaged control center of the weather station. One of the women is emitting ultraviolet light while another sits in a chair, entwined by a highly mobile vine. As Rumble watches, he can see the plant-woman's obvious injuries healing at a fantastic rate.

Three normal-seeming men, one in security guard uniform, lay on the floor, covered by Army surplus blankets. The men are obviously unconscious. Rumble notices strange lacerations on their faces and necks.

The third woman -- the one not emitting UV light or wrapped in foliage -- notices Rumble about the same time Rumble notices everything in the room.

[sblock=Combat Block]
Fusion: uninjured; 4 Hero Points
Genesis: initiative 20; 1 bruise/injury, -4 Dex; 3 Hero Points
Rumble: uninjured; 3 Hero Points
Tendril: staggered; 2 Hero Points
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 24, 2008)

Kelly sits wrapped in Tendril's vines soaking up the artificial sunlight.

"Thank you guys, Wow you have no idea what this feels like, it's like drinking straight caffeine.   Tendril's so excited he's running reckless in my mind.   Woah, get out of there."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

Behind her helmet, Genesis winces. 

"That came dangerously close to being too much information," she remarks.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2008)

*Fusion*

_“We are having company...”_ Fiona remarks, as she notices someone's at the door. She tries to remain calm for now, but prepared to jump whoever is there if necessary, unsure whether this is a good thing or a bad thing.

_“Who's there?”_


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 26, 2008)

"Great, we're not really ready for more right now."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

Genesis turns to face the door. The UV emitter on her shoulder swivels to keep shining on Tendril as she does. There's a hiss and a blur of waste energy, and a six-barrel minigun appears attached to the forearm of her armor. With an electric whirr, the barrels start spinning.

"Whoever's over there, identify yourselves," she warns. "I don't mean to start a fight, but if you're bringing one, I sure as hell mean to finish it."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

(ping?)


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 6, 2008)

Good question. I've not heard from Rumble at all. Any ideas?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 7, 2008)

(yeah lol, I'm starting to grow roots.)


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: Well... he wasn't online since late december, apparantly.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Well... he wasn't online since late december, apparantly.




Hmm. I'll move things along in a day or two, regardless of Rumble's participation.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2008)

(ping?)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

(going once...going twice...)


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey! I'm back online! Comcast screwed my Internet service up, but everything is fixed now. I should have time to update the game later today after I get back from Mass and a few afternoon errands.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 4, 2008)

_OOC: Sorry for the 24 hour error in my post time. Picking up new mattresses and box springs took longer than a I thought it would._



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Genesis turns to face the door. The UV emitter on her shoulder swivels to keep shining on Tendril as she does. There's a hiss and a blur of waste energy, and a six-barrel minigun appears attached to the forearm of her armor. With an electric whirr, the barrels start spinning.
> 
> "Whoever's over there, identify yourselves," she warns. "I don't mean to start a fight, but if you're bringing one, I sure as hell mean to finish it."




Two figures step into view. One is a heavy-set man in an outlandish costume. He appears rather unconcerned with Genesis's threat. The second is a woman wearing some sort of flight suit. She is youngish, obviously athletic, and bears a strange-looking sidearm on her right hip. The woman raises her hands.

"No need for a fight," she says. "I'm Captain Noonan. This is Rumble." Noonan quickly explains about the monsters in the city, about the experimental early warning system, and about the strange weather centered around a stationary point off-shore. "We came out here to see what was going on. Apparently, there's something rotten in the state of Denmark."

[sblock=Combat Block]Fusion: uninjured; 4 Hero Points
Genesis: initiative 20; 1 bruise/injury, -4 Dex; 3 Hero Points
Tendril: staggered; 2 Hero Points
Rumble: uninjured; 3 Hero Points*

* Temporarily on NPC status. May end up leaving the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fusion*

_“Welcome, then. I'm called Fusion.”_ Fiona leaves it to the others to introduce themselves. _“Apparantly, we are facing many problems here, currently. We just ran into some trouble here with three guys who were carriers for whole swarms of infernal wasp-like creatures.”_

_“So, did you check out the center of that strange weather phenomenon already?”_


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“So, did you check out the center of that strange weather phenomenon already?”_




Noonan says, "No. We had to check here first, to see if we could get the system on-line again. Now I'm not sure what to do. Those men obviously need medical attention. There's enough room in the _Stormjumper_ to transport them, but that'd leave checking the weather center up to you three. Can you get out there?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2008)

Genesis nods.

"Storm's a bit rough, but we should be able to get out there. Anything else you can tell us about what's going on? What do flying monsters messing with the roofs of buildings have to do with...wasp-spitting weirdos guarding a lighthouse?"

She glances at the people on the ground.

"Be careful with them though. They may not be friendly when they wake up."

Gen also eyes the system that Noonan is talking about to see if she can estimate how hard it would be to fix.

(Craft Mechanics and Electronics both at +10...I guess I'll take 10 for a result of 20, just to diagnose the system and determine if I think I can repair it.)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Mar 4, 2008)

Tendril sits up to assume a more confident pose to not look as weak as she is right now.

"Yeah, we can get there, you'd better take them, if they're human and infected they need medical help, if they are not human...  We don't need them behind us."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2008)

*Fusion*

_“Well, do we have the means to get out there, like a boat? I don't have one in my pocket, I'm afraid... though I could probably get one, would just take some time.”_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

"I've got a boat in my pocket," Genesis says. "Or as good as. Of course, I wouldn't be able to make much else while it was around...which could hurt if whatever out there wants to fight."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC: *Bump* I see this hasn't really progressed all that far since I've been gone, so I'm gonna try to jump back in and see if we can keep it going. 

IC: 
Rumble shook his head as he looked around at the women, trying to hide his smile.  A quartet of babes to travel with, eh?  This was gonna be sweeeet.  THen he glanced out at the storm and frowned.  There was, of course, a little matter to deal with first.  "Allright babe, if ya'll can get a boat, then I suggest doin it.  I'll fly cover overhead 'n scout things out."  He looks back to Noonan "And like she said, one way or 'tother, we gots ta get them guys outta here."  He walks over and stacks all three guys on one arm, then carries them out to the stormjumper.  "Well, you chicks gonna just stand around or we gonna go fight some badguys 'n save some lives?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

(meep...are we still doing this, Mark? If so, I shall gladly keep going...)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2008)

(ditto.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Yar


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Well. Mark's been online, but hasn't posted to this in almost two months.

I think it's time to put a stake in it, guys. Sorry. :-(


----------

